# Weightless jerkbait blank



## Chalk (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone got a preferred blank for a weightless jerkbait spinning rod setup? Looking for a good blank that can throw the bait a long ways and have some backbone for hookset.

Most of the blanks that seem to fit in that category seem to be under 7'

Looking that the Rainshadow XSB822.5 - appreciate any feedback or suggestions of other rods

Thanks


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Take a look at the Batson XP843 for a mod fast rod or the MHX SJ842 for a fast action rod if you're looking for 7 footers.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

X2 on the XP843


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Try the Batson XSW**ML's. You can get it in whatever length you need and has a faster action and a softer tip like the XSB822.5. Throwing weightless you need that tip action which the XP843 does not have. Plenty of backbone as well. Another option would be the MHX HS9000. Fast action and whip like tip. I would say that Batson makes a much better blank though.


----------



## Chalk (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I ordered the 843...will see if not it will be good for topwater or something.

Will report out on it

Thanks for the recommendations :brew:


----------



## bowhunter29 (Jul 25, 2011)

You might want to check out the St Croix 3S76MLXF.

jeremy


----------



## Chalk (Jan 17, 2007)

843 is to stiff for the weightless jerk bait, but it made a great flounder rod 

I got the MHX 9000 yesterday....we will see still feels little too stiff


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I think the 843/903 is a more versitle rod, but the XP842 or the XP902 would probably be slightly better for extremely light lures like weightless soft plastics and free-lined shrimp


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

842


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JMO, I'd try the MHX SJ842 over the XP842...they'll both toss a weightless plastic, but more backbone in the SJ.


----------



## rippalipp (Nov 15, 2005)

*blank*

St.Croix SCIII 7 mm


----------

